# Jackson Project



## bohlmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

So i need some help with a project, my first real guitar project. My Jackson DK2 that I have had since 06 and rarely touch needs some work. I took it apart. I was planning on putting new tuners, pick ups, an original Floyd rose and a new neck on it. I will post pictures of the body and neck. Does the body look like it is worth salvaging? It is in good shape physically and finish wise. The joint is too loose for the neck, and the neck isn't drilled for a proper floyd rose. I was thinking of an ebony/rosewood fretboard and black hardware. The neck is not warped and is also in new condition, but I would like to put a better tremolo system on it. Do you have any other ideas, or hardware recommendations? I am basically just looking for opinions and what you would do with the guitar.

Also what would you recommend for a ssh setup for pick ups. I play a variety of music, but mostly rock/metal. I was going to put EMG KH20's in it. 

Here are some pics, thanks in advance.

















































Sorry, this should be in the guitar mods thread.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

To bad you can't refit the stock neck for the FR, it looks good!
The neck can be shimmed or filled to tighten it up.

The Kirk H set is EMG right?
If you like that tone then go for it if your not 100% sold then go JB hum, 59 single and a vintage PU right out of a Tele or Strat. 
Lots of tone options with that set!

Worthwhile project, go for it!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

First...welcome...second..you're in the wrong section of the forum....

OK...the Floyd...why do you need a new neck?...don't get it..an original floyd rose will fit, they are all standard. you can either screw it on top or from the bottom, yours seems to have the top screws.

Body looks pretty good. And do you have trouble with the original tuners?...usually i think Jackson uses Gotho....wich are good tuners.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

An original FR won't fit well in that route... A Takeuchi Floyd would fit better...


----------



## bohlmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

So I think I will try and shim the neck. How do I go about doing it? What type of wood do I use? The body joint is not even, so I am going to try and sand it down to even it out a bit which will make it looser. 

It had crappy japanese tuners on it. Jackson brand. I will take the measurements but I think I am going to put grovers on it, 2 of my other guitars have them and I really like them.

What color hardware would you put on? I am thinking black, it originally had chrome.

Are the Takeuchi floyd rose's any good? I took off a licensed floyd rose because I thought it was garbage. I am going to take the measurements to see what I need.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One option for the bridge is a Gotoh FR. Frankly the design and quality of these direct FR replacements is among the best I've ever used and I've been usinf FRs for a long time now. They cost less and work better.

By the way, that body and neck look bloody fantastic to me. It shoud be no problem to turn that into a real player.

Good luck!


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

What do you mean that the neck isn't a proper Floyd Rose neck? A floyd nut will fit that neck no problem. As for the neck pocket, you say it's not "even". Can you explain a little better what you mean by that? I'm surprised that the original Jackson logo tuners were "crappy" as Jackson normally uses decent units. I believe Grovers are made in China these days. Overall, it looks like a really cool guitar. If the trem recess is too short for an OFR, then you should look for a Schaller Floyd, like this: Hamer Schaller Made in Germany Floyd Rose Rare!! BIN - eBay (item 280517723558 end time Jul-06-10 17:28:22 PDT)
or this: Schaller/ Charvel Floyd Rose Trem. Black Germany - eBay (item 250644001491 end time Jul-02-10 16:53:08 PDT) or this: SCHALLER FLOYD ROSE 6 STRING FULL KIT - BLACK - eBay (item 160414491156 end time Jun-15-10 01:29:14 PDT).
The Schallers are what many of the shitty no-name trems are copies of, but they just aren't of comparable quality. You can easily spot a real Schaller, no matter what brand name is on it, by the brass fine tuner screws. The paint wears off, and you can see the brass quite clearly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is the Gotoh I installed a couple of years ago. It's the best Floyd I've used, bar none (weak pun). I particularly like the bar adjustments. I hate bar "clunk". I like the bar fairly loose but with no slack. With this I can get it just the way I like it. Additionally the saddles are easier to lock in when setting it up. 

Oh, and, on the subject of tuners, they're really not that important with a Floyd. All they have to do is get you close. Once you lock the nut, they're not in the loop.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

bohlmeister said:


> Are the Takeuchi floyd rose's any good? I took off a licensed floyd rose because I thought it was garbage.


Well the ones on those were not as good as the early 90s...the fine tuners are a little shaky.

The trem route is angled at the rear to fit them so a Floyd which is square is a bit tight...a Schaller might fit but is not angled either so they might look funny.

I have a few Kahler Steelers...they might be a good option or an older Tak.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

xbolt said:


> Well the ones on those were not as good as the early 90s...the fine tuners are a little shaky.
> 
> The trem route is angled at the rear to fit them so a Floyd which is square is a bit tight...a Schaller might fit but is not angled either so they might look funny.
> 
> I have a few Kahler Steelers...they might be a good option or an older Tak.


The Kahler Steelers are excellent quality and well performing trems in my experience. I like them more than OFRs to be honest. Nice Robins there BTW.


----------

